# So I just got a new iPod Touch



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, got my iPod Touch 32GB today (surprisingly given its Sunday, apparently the courier had a backlog to work through) and am syncing the stuff I had ready onto it (1070 songs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and am wondering if the Temp has any suggestions as to good free apps for it (I'd rather not spend too much money at this point)

Apps I have already: Pocket Legends, Aero Guitar(Free version), Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles (free version), Eliminate Pro, F.A.S.T., fring, Google Earth, GTA (lite), iDuelPro (coz yugioh is cool), Real Racing GTI, Rock Band (Demo), Spotify (don't think I can use it without a premium account though), TapTap Revenge Boost, Tap Defense, Tonepad and Twitter

Any suggestions as to other good ones?

Other Dilemma: To jailbreak or not to jailbreak? Jailbreak will turn it into a mini emulating machine I will almost always have on me BUT I only just got it and don't want to fuck it up and invalidate the warranty after just a few hours/days

Edit: How do I back up this thing exactly? Just in preparation for a possible Jailbreak


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Slightly OT, but how much did you pay for it?


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2010)

Back up via iTunes when syncing.
Also, jailbreak. If something happens, just enter DFU mode and restore.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 6, 2010)

You should use Spirit for jailbreaking BTW. It worked great for me.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 6, 2010)

You can't fuck it up with a Jailbreak, worst case is you will have to restore, and it won't void your warrenty as if you restore it, Apple will never know you Jailbroke it.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jun 6, 2010)

...what has already been said.

Jailbreak it. I find that without the Jailbreak, the Touch is almost useless. That is unless you like playing with fart apps over gaming's golden age.

I believe the new iPod Touch 3rd gen requires the Spirit Jailbreak. You only have to click one button...

Good luck!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm getting a Touch when I sell my DSi. First thing I'll do is jailbreak it! The amount of customisation and emulators you can get on the iPod is just too good to pass up. To be honest, I wouldn't buy a Touch if it couldn't be jailbroken.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 6, 2010)

Question : What do you plan to use the iTouch for?


----------



## ykhan (Jun 6, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Yeah you should jailbreak... my iPt would be boring w/o a jailbreak.
> Also, the promise of swashbuckling and iFile and stuff is awesome.
> You should get Pwntunes too after jailbreaking... so that you don't constantly have to use iTunes to add music which frankly, fucks me off.



or d tunes


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Slightly OT, but how much did you pay for it?
> £208 off Amazon.co.uk, cheapest I could find it. Paying it off to my parents for a few months
> 
> 
> ...


I plan on using it for a bit of light gaming and random app fun (nothing too serious, not gonna buy chinatown wars or anything for it) and, of course, music. 

I've heard how easy it is to jailbreak but don't know how easy it is to recover from a jailbreak. Looks like my iPod is backing up now (I plugged it back in to charge after a bit of messing about). This is a 32GB iPod Touch 3rd Gen that's on 3.1.3 so I need to use Spirit, though I remember reading it corrupts album art, would just resycning fix it or would everything on the iPod have to be removed and re-copied to fix it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Woah, that was a lot.

That's one thing I hate about Apple - their products are way too overpriced.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Woah, that was a lot.
> 
> That's one thing I hate about Apple - their products are way too overpriced.


inDeeD, I got a smartphone for half that price and it can do all the things Jamstruth said he was planning to use it for.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, even the apps that you do pay for are pretty much useless, so that means the free ones are trials of useless stuff.

You might as well Jailbreak it. There's no reason not to. Free apps/games, and the non-app store stuff is where it's at (All the emu's and stuff).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah... This is a huge amount of space and a really nice device though, its always been the only iPod I would buy. iPod Nanos cost £130 minimum for a 16gb that can only play mp3, aac, and mp4 files. For £110 I can buy a Zen X-Fi 2 with a touch screen (though apparently not too responsive) that will play almost anything chucked at it. I like apps etc. on an iPod Touch.

I caved and I jailbroke it using Spirit, have Cydia on my iPod right now and gonna fiddle around with it. There are some apps with prices beside them on it :S I'm all for jailbreaking but when people are charging for products which can only be gained by hacking I have a problem. If I get a NES emulator how do I add ROMs?


----------



## Joktan (Jun 6, 2010)

ok a few things...one you dont ask what apps are good on here,you will get no where.i asked and i got no help on it at all.just saying i should jailbreak it.i dont remember if it had a lite version(wasnt my ipod)some thing with the desert,fps.i cant remember the name,but it was really good...two i thought this was funny,you broke down in 4 hours...lol.,,i am getting my ipod touch at the end of july,so i asked the same things you did...btw what gen is it?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

3rd Gen. I might just put it right back, don't know how the hell to put ROMs onto it!


----------



## Joktan (Jun 6, 2010)

that was something i wondered also.try going into my computer and see if you can see if you ipod shows up.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok first off download the roms you want + install nes4iphone,
Then get OpenSSH
http://www.simonblog.com/2009/05/17/how-to...file-on-iphone/
Follow that guide
Now I THINK that the folder for Nes roms is "var/mobile/media/roms/Nes" put the zip file or Nes rom in that folder then open with Nes4iphone and Bob's your uncle


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Hopefully I get one soon, I'm trying to get one by changing virtual money for it


----------



## Joktan (Jun 6, 2010)

his idea sounds better...


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 6, 2010)

- Angry Birds Lite.

- Bouncedown.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Have installed the free GB and NES emulators. I really don't like the fact that there are commercial emus on this system that requires a HACK to work. Keep the paying apps on the legit store in my opinion.
Will see how these emus fair, if I dislike them I will just restore straight back. Not touching much on this iPod.
Also, its such a faff to get roms across I might just leave it


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

They can't keep the paying apps on the store.  Apple censor what is allowed, so some developers have no choice but to sell via alternatives.  Don't like it, don't use them.

That is exactly what cydia was developed for (and for people to release free apps too, of course).

Why on earth would you restore right back just because you don't like an app or two?  A stock ipod is as much use as a chocolate dildo.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Right, final update on the jailbreak thing!
1. I cannot be arsed with the SSH to get ROMs off and on FOR NOW!
2. I dislike that people are charging to use apps when you must hack to get it. In my opinion nobody should be selling emulators etc. I understand that people work hard on these things but hacks should be kept for homebrewers
3. I am restoring back to stock iPod touch as of now.
4. I now want legit, free apps for an iPod touch. No "Lol, jailbreaking is teh winz, stock iPods suck" because for now, especially since I only just got it, the risk outweighs the gains for me. And its such a damned faff.

Edit: Bugger, my original backup has dissappeared and the last backup is now 20:19 i.e. after the jailbreak (I think)
Argh, it was. Time for a complete restore...
AND WHAT THE HELL?! It has to download the whole OS and that's gonna take about an HOUR!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

Hacks are for whoever want to develop them.  And if some people want to monetise their code then (in the capitalist society we are stuck in) they are allowed to do that.

You're welcome to "enjoy" the free, legal apps.  Not that there are many on the store to bother with.  I'd rather enjoy the free, legal apps you can get after your ipod is jailbroken.  It's also no 'faff'.  It takes half a second - much easier than arsing about with itunes!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Its a damned faff to DO ANYTHING to it once jailbroken. I don't know how the hell to get ROMs onto the thing, I put ROMs in the space told to me earlier and the NES emu still crashed upon starting


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Agreed, I've gotten over my fear a bit. Still downloading the 3.1.3 update in case I ever need to restore but am trying adding some repos sent to me by Gnargle and trying to figure things out.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

Got the SNES, GBC and NES emulators set up just now, that's all I care about for now. If they're decent I shall keep them. The problem is that if my Dad finds out he WILL go skits at me, even if I explain there's not risk as I can just plug in and restore back to normal at any time I want.


----------



## Salax (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol, really?

I jailbroke mine, showed it to my dad, and he had me jailbreak his iPhone ASAP.

He had to wait for Spirit because he was on 3.1.3, so ASAP was like three months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 7, 2010)

It's been a long time since my da bought me anything, but back when he did it was expected that it would be "hacked" within a day.  Money was an issue, but it saved him money in the long run as well as increasing any enjoyment I'd get out of whatever product.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 7, 2010)

My dad is okay with me jailbreaking/hacking/etc., as long as there is a way to revert it, when there is a problem xD


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Jun 7, 2010)

I own an iPod Touch. It is jailbroken. It is awesome.

*First of all:*

Use spirit to jailbreak on 3.1.3

Once finished, upgrade everything on Cydia. Add a few sources and repos. (Can't post here)

*Install the following.*

Winterboard: Customization
SBSettings: Simple add-on for easier access to wi-fi enable and bluetooth, etc.
AndroidLock (No Text) version: Awesome dot-lock instead of no-security-slide-to-unlock. 
Infiniboard Cracked (Crashes sometimes for me, needs update): Lets you add as many apps per page as you want.
Safari Download Manager Cracked: Pretty Self Explanatory
YourTube Cracked: Adds a button to the Youtube app that lets you save youtube videos right on your ipod without the need to convert.

And after that,  you can start downloading all the apps, emulators, themes and so much more.

*Recommended Apps:*

DocsToGo
Twitter
Facebook
Myspace
Backgrounds
BatteryDoctor
Wifi Analyzer
Speed Test
File Share
Pandora
5-0 Police Radio
CraigsPro+
ColorSplash
Photogene

*Recommended Games:*

Angry Birds
Street Fighter 4
Ace Attorney
Flight Control
Bejeweled 2
Mega Jump
Final Fantasy 1 & 2
Tap Tap series
Zombieville
Pocket God
Tetris
Uno
Unblock Me
Pac-man
Cartoon-Wars
Crystal Defenders
Battleship
Glass Tower 1 & 2
Moron Test
Dollar Origami


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I use iphonebrowser (PC) and iFile frequently. The download with safari plug-in is pretty awesome. I use  to try out apps, then if I really like them I buy em.  My favorite game, at least right now is Tilt to Live. Also, ROCK is a lot faster than Cydia, but I still use it for custom sources.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 7, 2010)

I enjoy the use of ROCK on my iTouch as well - and I've even changed the OS font. I'm also a sucker for winterboard, and jailbreaking it was the best thing I've done for it. It's a 1st gen, so it's long out of warranty, and it feels as if I've pumped new life into my ipod. It lags a little, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## prowler (Jun 7, 2010)

When you jailbreak your iPod Touch again, get AppSync.
You can then download apps/games off the Internet and sync it through iTunes.

Also, get Chaos Rings


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 7, 2010)

Not really wanting to pirate the apps on it...just wanted some apps that are unavailable on the app store like the emulators and iFile etc. Might try infiniboard to keep all my Jailbroken apps on one screen (I love organisation)
Downloading iPhone browser as well to make it easy to put ROMs on it.


----------



## prowler (Jun 7, 2010)

Not wanting to pirate apps?
Well, you'll soon find out paying for apps is like throwing your money away since most apps aren't worth it.


----------



## monkat (Jun 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Not wanting to pirate apps?
> Well, you'll soon find out paying for apps is like throwing your money away since most apps aren't worth it.



Pretty much this.

That's one reason I'm not a big fan of the 'app store' mentality. Developers deserve to get paid, especially since it costs money to get accepted into the store, but their products aren't really worth $10. The $1 ones are o.k., but it's like buying a minigame collection. Sure, you might play each one every once in a while, but it's nothing you really come back to (naturally, there are exceptions, but still).

Now, I know this probably isn't the place to say it, but this doesn't mean you should go and pirate everything there - just make sure what you're buying *is* worth it. There are quite a few apps that cost anywhere in the spectrum, but are very good, Zenonia coming to mind (although the controls need a little work).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Not wanting to pirate apps?
> Well, you'll soon find out paying for apps is like throwing your money away since most apps aren't worth it.


Believe me, I know not to pay too much for 99% of the crap. All the apps I have at the moment are free but quite good fun. Don't particularly like the games (e.g. AC) but some of the free racing games I've found are quite good, hell I found a free MMO dungeon crawler game called Pocket Legends. Hell even on Cydia there's are people charging $4 for an emulator, I would not pay that much for them as in my opinion Emus should be free (after all you have to pirate for them). I'm gonna stick to the sub £1 and possibly up to £2 range.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 8, 2010)

Most expensive app ive ever bought was Plants vs zombies for £1.79, never regretted it


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 8, 2010)

To back up your iPod, just connect it to iTunes and iTunes automatically backs it up each time. 


Jailbreaking is TOTALLY worth it, even if you don't pirate apps. So many features, it makes the original firmware look pitiful.


"I'm not supporting piracy, just so you know."


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda discovering that, just added SBsettings and gonna find a plug in so I keep the wi-fi while its in sleep mode (cause that's annoying when downloading a big app), gonna add Circuitous though I'm not sure if I'll ever have a need for it as Facebook and eBuddy, the only apps I would want to background, send push notifications.
My main worry is still my dad finding out I've hacked it so quickly. Then again if he blows up at me its easy to restore it back to normal.

Also: When iOS4 comes out, will it be safe to update with a jailbroken iPod or will it cause serious havoc? I would guess havoc due to all the files floating around from the jailbreak. If I used the restore button to update it should work though, right?


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Also: When iOS4 comes out, will it be safe to update with a jailbroken iPod or will it cause serious havoc? I would guess havoc due to all the files floating around from the jailbreak. If I used the restore button to update it should work though, right?
> It will simply overwrite your previous iPhoneOS revision, thus removing the jailbreak (and all non-AppStore applications).
> 
> QUOTEjust added SBsettings and gonna find a plug in so I keep the wi-fi while its in sleep mode (cause that's annoying when downloading a big app)


Insomnia (which does have it's own sbsettings toggle).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

Using one called "KeepAwake" may change to Insomnia if its any better.

My friend told me he'd heard stories of jailbroken iPods bricking on update, I'm guessing they're pretty unfounded though.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

You can't brick an ipod touch unless the hardware is broken

You can just get it into dfu mode and restore


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> They can't keep the paying apps on the store.  Apple censor what is allowed, so some developers have no choice but to sell via alternatives.  Don't like it, don't use them.
> 
> That is exactly what cydia was developed for (and for people to release free apps too, of course).
> 
> Why on earth would you restore right back just because you don't like an app or two?  A stock ipod is as much use as a chocolate dildo.



I agree with the topic creator, why would hackers charge for emus when the emu themselves are copywright? Ie nintendo, i don't thimk it is right to make money from comerclised goods, its the same thing when you get people at a market selling u dvds with roms on it, it's illegal, also i really think the ipod touch is way overpriced for what it is, i brought a nokia 5800 unlocked for £105, it has touch screen, working phone, removable memory, more media formats to use, no need to hack as symbian os is more open than apples restricted os, everything works straight away and u are not forced to use apples bloatware lol my personal opinion.


----------



## Urza (Jun 10, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i brought a nokia 5800 unlocked for £105, it has touch screen, working phone, removable memory, more media formats to use, no need to hack as symbian os is more open than apples restricted os, everything works straight away and u are not forced to use apples bloatware lol my personal opinion.


S60 is in its dying wail, it's a horribly outdated platform and to even try comparing to a modern OS such as iPhoneOS/iOS/Android/BBOS/etc is just silly. 

Not sure how you can expect anyone to take you seriously.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 12, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High five Jalaneme!
Here's another reason I don't like paid homebrew (yes, I know iPod Apps ARE essentially homebrew but they are sanctioned so kind of count as licensed software in my book)
Hacks are a rebellion. A way of getting back against the corporations for deliberately limiting what people can do with the system in order to make money. It should be trying to make the system as open as possible to as many people as possible. Once you add $5.99 emulators into mix (Seriously' $6?!?! FOOCKING HELL! And that WAS my exact reaction at the price) suddenly all that openess becomes more restricted and as you find more and more good apps require a serious investment you wonder why you bothered to hack more and more. Hacks should not be a secondary marketplace, they should be a place of free exchange of programs and ideas.

Anyway, back to why I'm resurrecting this topic. I have my iPod Touch and am loving the damned sexy thing (yes I know, Apple suck bla bla bla but as soon as I see a Touch i go "oooohhhh shiny") And I want to keep it looking nice a smexy, definitely not scratched up. Does anybody have some good screen protector and case recommendations?


----------



## Urza (Jun 12, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Here's another reason I don't like paid homebrew (yes, I know iPod Apps ARE essentially homebrew but they are sanctioned so kind of count as licensed software in my book)
> iPhoneOS software is not homebrew in any way. The platform is open for development and has a first-party SDK available.
> 
> 
> ...


That was quite a conglomerate of ignorance and self-entitlement. All the software on Cydia (and any software on any platform for the most part) was _created_ by someone. That person had to spend their own time and effort to write it. Who are you to think you're entitled to have other people work for you for free? Whether they want to charge is their own business, and as someone who supports independent software developers your mindset sickens me.


----------



## Another World (Jun 12, 2010)

i guess some people are not old enough to remember paying $65-75 for a NES game that took a weekend to beat. $6 for an emu that i can play on the go is a steal. you have to consider how hard it is to "emulate" something on another hardware, how much cpu time it takes up, etc. that little $6 program should probably be more like $30. but the ipod/iphone community has the same attitude as you, that everything should be cheap or free.

the modern day computer generation doesn't know how good they have it right now, free access to data, roms galore, emulators, thousands of pc games to chose from, so many consoles. when i was a kid we had the outside word and the atari 2600. 

you should go ahead and start a "free" software company and see how far you get with it.

-another world


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 13, 2010)

I understand that people have put time and effort into these apps and want to get something out of it but in my opinion I they want to make money they should make something that WOULD be approved for the app store. Hacks are generally for opening up a closed system and therefore, in my opinion, should not be an illicit 2nd marketplace. I am not some spoilt brat, I understand people want money but I still don't believe hacks should be sold.


----------



## Salax (Jun 13, 2010)

CategoriesSB is awesome, I only have one page on my iPod because of it.


----------



## Urza (Jun 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I understand that people have put time and effort into these apps and want to get something out of it but in my opinion I they want to make money they should make something that WOULD be approved for the app store. Hacks are generally for opening up a closed system and therefore, in my opinion, should not be an illicit 2nd marketplace. I am not some spoilt brat, I understand people want money but I still don't believe hacks should be sold.


So just because someone wants to write an application which acts outside the bounds of Apple's regulations, that means they shouldn't be able to charge for it? The morals you have say that only those who unfalteringly follow Apple to a T are allowed to succeed, and that everyone else should follow that completely arbitrary mindset?

Honestly, your opinion is moronic and with every post you sound more and more like a "spoilt brat", as you put it.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

If you haven't noticed it costs $99 a year for the SDK on Iphone, but coding for a computer is free, these people need to pay that bill somehow so have no choice but to sell the emu's, if no-one pays for them no-one updates them


----------



## Urza (Jun 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed it costs $99 a year for the SDK on Iphone, but coding for a computer is free, these people need to pay that bill somehow so have no choice but to sell the emu's, if no-one pays for them no-one updates them


Nobody really cares about the 99USD a year. An emulator of commercial software can takes dozens to hundreds to thousands of hours to write depending on the complexity of the target system (and the work already done in the field). 

The 99USD is pocket change.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 13, 2010)

got a ipod one day my dad bought 
got so excited that i formatted to fresh OFW 
tthen jailbok it with blackra1n on 3.1.2

got rock and winterboard


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh... I just have my opinion that if you want to make money you should do it in the main marketplace, notthe grey one. Doesn't matter anyway.
Anybody recommend a good iPod 3G case?


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

look in your local electronics shop, I recommend a sports case, I got one (I don't use it for sport) they are light and good quality


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 13, 2010)

Got a Gear4 hardcase for it. Its got a nice rubberised finish and a screen protector built in (which is surprisingly responsive). Only problem is that the buttons are slightly harder to reach but its not a big deal. Oh and I need to somehow clean off the iPod screen and the inside of the protector well enough that there's no dust...ho hum.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

The protectors somehow make the ipod easier to use/more responsive it's wierd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gear4's a good make


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 19, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to these charts http://gigaom.com/2010/03/18/the-mobile-os-market/

Symbian OS is the leading platform for 46.9% of smartphone sales how can they be wrong, nokia was around way *BEFORE* the iphone was, Symbian OS is completely open source so anyone can develop for it, that includes homebrew apps and all sorts without having to do anything to the phone, if you want more info on Symbian OS check out wikipedia.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 19, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> The protectors somehow make the ipod easier to use/more responsive it's wierd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm this. It feels different under your thumb and lets it slide a lot easier without putting a shitload of grease on there hahdhhahah


----------



## Urza (Jun 19, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your logic for Symbian being the superior platform is solely based on their (worldwide) sales statistics? Following your train of thought, we can conclude that: Windows is the best OS, iPods are the best audio player, Internet Explorer is the best web browser, the Sims and World of Warcraft are the best video games, and IGN is the best source for all video game centric news.

Clearly things like local market price, local advertising, markets being shipped to, and technological ignorance on the consumer end have no impact on worldwide sales. Even Om (owner of the site you just referenced) hardly ever posts news concerning Symbian, the majority of his site populated by android and iPhone articles (further delving on this point, he was on TWiT two weeks ago and during an in-depth smartphone platform discussion Symbian didn't even come up). Those who actually know what they're talking about (eg not you) really couldn't give two shits about Symbian anymore.

Long story short: An irrelevant chart is no excuse for your lack of any knowledge on the subject.


----------

